# MKV Leader line install Airlift XLs



## bluesixty (Mar 24, 2010)

I know I've seen threads on here with pics of how people ran the air lines and leaders on front bags but can't seem to find it. 

Anyone have any links? 

Also Should the leader lines be loose with slack? Was thinking of zip tying along the brake lines. 

Also I have the AirLift MKV XL Slam fronts. when install the bags spin freely. What keeps the leader from getting tangled around the shock as it spins?


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

One of the Build threads in the FAQ/DIY should have something on it. In case they don't have pics, start by taking off the underbelly plastics using a 10mm socket and be careful not break or strip the plastic bolts...I broke one. Passenger side is easy, just run the line out of the way of all the moving parts and zip tie to the brake lines. Do the same on the driver side and make sure the line is behind the exhaust heat shield as far away from the muffler as possible. Not sure how long the leader lines on the air lift struts are but I zipped tied them to the subframe mount that is right behind the strut. With your car on jack stands turn your wheel and lock it out both ways to give you an idea how much movement the line will have. Cut it long and attach and turn the wheel both ways and trim from there until you get it perfect and away from pinch points. :thumbup: I'll try and get some pics but its dark so they may suck
Lines out of tire well then behind heat shield:








Out from behind heatshield:








Zip tied leader away from wheel:









Hope this helps


----------



## bluesixty (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info and pics.

Does your front strut/bag spin freely? The airlift one does and a little concerned that over time it may spin and wrap the leader line around the strut.

I did find this pic in another thread.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

It does spin freely but it wont do much more than turn back and forth while your driving. I've kept an eye on mine for the last 8k miles or so and I've never had an issue. 

The only thing I want to remind you to do is to give yourself plenty of slack on your actual line that connects to the leader line. To short and your going to pull the airline out on a sharp turn...and that would be bad :laugh:


----------



## bluesixty (Mar 24, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks for the info  will definately make sure there is enough slack!


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)

Bumping an old thread.. Does anyone have pics of how they routed their leader lines? Mine are sort of looped and I thought they were nice and out of the way, but my driver's side strut has spun itself around, which is tangling the leader line. Any examples via pictures would be greatly appreciated


----------



## lubelord (Jun 11, 2013)

matt_mk6 said:


> Bumping an old thread.. Does anyone have pics of how they routed their leader lines? Mine are sort of looped and I thought they were nice and out of the way, but my driver's side strut has spun itself around, which is tangling the leader line. Any examples via pictures would be greatly appreciated


opcorn:


----------

